# Great book for newbie CP soapmakers



## Beatty (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bought a Cold Process soapmaking Ebook from Amazon Kindle as an Easter present for a dear friend of mine who is just starting out in CP soapmaking that I found very easy to follow for any newbie CP soapmaker so I thought I'd pass the details onto others here that may be interested.

The details of the Ebook are as follows:

Title .... Know How to make Cold Process Soap
Author .... Kerri Newbury
Ebook price ... US$6.99
Available @ ... Amazon Kindle Books

I don't have a kindle Ebook reader but I can use the free Kindle PC downloading reader so I can read Kindle books just as my friend I bought this book for can.

I also noted that the same author has another Ebook on Kindle called, Know How to make Candles, too, also priced US$6.99 so I'm going to buy that one too for another friend who is just starting into candle making.

I hope this information helps someone here and that I haven't done anything wrong by posting this here, but if I have I apologise as I'm not sure how things work around here yet as a newbie to this community.

Best regards
Beatty


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this author. I usually recommend soap books by Alicia Grosso.


----------



## carebear (Apr 24, 2011)

You are both from Australia, hunh?


----------



## Beatty (Apr 24, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> You are both from Australia, hunh?



Yes, I'm an Australian Carebear, from Queensland, and you?

The other poster above shows that they are from Califormia, but if you are asking about the book author I really have no idea where she's from


----------



## Beatty (Apr 24, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with this author. I usually recommend soap books by Alicia Grosso.



I don't know of the author you mention Soapbuddy, but that doesn't really mean much anyway because I don't read a lot of books on soap or candle making.
I was only looking to find a very easy to follow soapmaking book as a gift for a friend when I found Kerri Newbury's book on Amazon and found it takes the newbie through the soapmaking process in very easy to follow steps, so I thought I'd recommend it here in case anyone was looking for something like it.

I find it amusing how easy it is to learn and do these days as when I first started we had to stir everything for ages to get our mixture toward trace, but now you can do it in minutes with a stick blender, oh how times have changed


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 25, 2011)

Australian author and only released Mar 10, 2011. You were onto that one quickly Beatty. How can you tell that it's easy to follow before buying? No preview on Amazon.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 25, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Australian author and only released Mar 10, 2011. You were onto that one quickly Beatty. How can you tell that it's easy to follow before buying? No preview on Amazon.



I bought it because I'd been told about it by someone else but they didn't say where they bought it from Bubbles
I buy other Ebooks from Amazon and I found it there so I just bought it for my friend after being told about it, and to be honest because it wasn't expensive.
I only read through the steps of CP soapmaking afterward, not the whole thing but I found it very easy to understand the instructions so I thought I'd tell people about it here in case they'd be interested.

I bought the candle making book by the same person yesterday and that is very easy to follow too


----------

